# what to feed lactating cat?



## hood09 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone any suggestions how I can ensure that my cat has everything she needs for her first litter of 5 Kittens?

Any supplements I can provide?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A high quality wet kitten food would be best, no supplements needed. Good brands would be Wellness, Natural Balance, Merrick, Innova, 
Felidae, Eagle Pack, Nature's Variety...to name a few.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree, high quality kitten food is the best. Don't start feeding her supplements, there are some risks involved with supplementing so it shouldn't be done if it's not needed.


----------

